# Christmas presents for the family



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

I would like to share pictures of the latest project....... a few keepsake boxes, base on a design that I saw in fine woodworking magazine : (A Small Elegant Box - Fine Woodworking Article)
I change the lap joints for hand cut dovetails and use two types of wood, maple and purple hearth........flock the inside, and finished them wit clear polyurethane.
I want to take the opportunity to wish you all ....Feliz Navidad! .
Best regards
Teo


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

Beautiful, simply beautiful. Your a craftsmen Sir. Great work.:dance3:

Feliz Navidad to you and your Familia.


----------



## RealCom (Jun 18, 2009)

Teo,

Very nice craftwmanship. I aspire to be half as good as you some day.

Feliz Navidad,

Ralph


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Great work You can adopt me any time. Would love to get one of those.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Teo,

I am certain the family will be overjoyed when they see these presents.

A beautiful job.

Merry Christmas to you an your family also.

James


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you very much for your comments.
Teo


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

You do beautiful work, Teo...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very, very nice Teo.
Feliz Navidad & Próspero Año Nuevo.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Excellant work Teo, the finish is outstanding as is the fit.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Very nice work and I like your version better than the half-lap joints. By the way, what keeps the lid centered on the box?


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you Paulo...the lid has a 1/8" rabbet all the way around, that keeps the lid in place and centered.
Teo


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Lovely presents Teo! Very fine work!


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Very nice !


----------



## RLFX (Nov 20, 2009)

You are a wood Master in Deed !!


----------

